# Trivial Pursuit sur MacG



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

À la demande générale je maintiens le Trivial Pursuit Genius !
Salon *trivialmacg* ce soir à 21h ! 

*Inscrits :*

1 DocEvil
2 stook
3 Yip
4 Grug
5 poildep
6 Nexka
7
8
9
10

J'accèpte jusqu'à 10 candidats vu que tout le monde ne sera pas là au même moment !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

J'aimerais beaucoup m'inscrire mais 21 heures c'est pile poil l'heure à laquelle je commence le boulot  
J'peux m'inscrire quand même ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Peux pas, j'ai piscine


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas, j'ai piscine


Moi je sais pas nager 
_(c'est vrai en plus !)_


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

c'est un truc ou on doit se courir après ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un truc ou on doit se courir après ?


Rendez-vous ce soir à 21 heures et tu sauras ce que c'est


----------



## daffyb (27 Avril 2005)

youpi
je m'inscris


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2005)

Reste une place ?


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

Citez mon premier message est inscrivez-vous, bande de nases !
J'ai assez de gamins à torcher alors bougez-vous le cul !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

Je passerais peut-etre à la fin pour l'after "Pyramide" : j'ai la boite de jeu


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 1 DocEvil
> 2 stook
> 3 Yip
> 4 Grug
> ...


Valà, comme ça c'est mieux ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

1 DocEvil
2 stook
3 Yip
4 Grug
5 poildep
6 Nexka
7 Starmac (sous réserve)
8 CheepnisAroma (s'il peut jouer en décalé, après les autres...)
9
10


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je passerais peut-etre à la fin pour l'after "Pyramide" : j'ai la boite de jeu



Euh, t'aurais pas "Questions pour un champion" ou "Des chiffres et des lettres" ?   :rateau:


----------



## mog (27 Avril 2005)

1 DocEvil
2 stook
3 Yip
4 Grug
5 poildep
6 Nexka
7 Starmac (sous réserve)
8 CheepnisAroma (s'il peut jouer en décalé, après les autres...)
9 Mog (c'est quasiment certain!)
10


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Avril 2005)

1 DocEvil
2 stook
3 Yip
4 Grug
5 poildep
6 Nexka
7 Starmac (sous réserve)
8 CheepnisAroma (s'il peut jouer en décalé, après les autres...)
9 Mog (c'est quasiment certain!)
10 Avril7 (en principe c'est bon)


----------



## daffyb (27 Avril 2005)

1 DocEvil
2 stook
3 Yip
4 Grug
5 poildep
6 Nexka
7 Starmac (sous réserve)
8 CheepnisAroma (s'il peut jouer en décalé, après les autres...)
9 Mog (c'est quasiment certain!)
10 Avril7 (en principe c'est bon)
11 daffyb :rose:

[edit]
  
Starmac, tu me donnes ta place ?
[/edit]


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> [edit]
> 
> Starmac, tu me donnes ta place ?
> [/edit]


1 DocEvil
 2 stook
 3 Yip
 4 Grug
 5 poildep
 6 Nexka
 7 daffyb
 8 CheepnisAroma (s'il peut jouer en décalé, après les autres...)
 9 Mog (c'est quasiment certain!)
 10 Avril7 (en principe c'est bon)

 11 Starmac (sous réserve)


Valà.
Je suis bon comme le pain, une fois qu'on a passé la croute


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bon comme le pain, une fois qu'on a passé la croute


C'est moi ou il y a un message anal là-dedans ?


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou il y a un message anal là-dedans ?
> --------------------
> Il s'appelait Stewball.
> C'était un cheval blanc.
> ...



Ca a du te faire assez mal... de commencer avec un cheval !

on rève d'un déniaisage plus romantique 

[edit]je sors[/edit]


----------



## mog (27 Avril 2005)

Voilà, moi, je suis fin prêt. J'ai déà sorti le cammenbert (Président) avec quelques cornichons et du bon pain au sept céréales... miam! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je passerais peut-etre à la fin pour l'after "Pyramide" : j'ai la boite de jeu



Ça peut se faire : qui arbitre ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un truc ou on doit se courir après ?



Non, ça c'est le Tribal Poursuite...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Mince j'arrive en retard , bon ben je suis spectateur.


----------



## mog (27 Avril 2005)

Ben écoute Cor, je te cède ma place! Finalement, j'ai pas le temps ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Ok, merci.

Edit : Désolé je suis pris je cède aussi ma place


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'est le Tribal Poursuite...



On tente une variante Trivial pourcuite


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

Conversation AIM avec daffyb31, prerimac.
20:32
daffyb31: 
bebert: yo
daffyb31: yo !!
daffyb31: bon ça se passe comment ?
bebert: c'est moi qui pose les question ici 
daffyb31: arf /DD
daffyb31: 
daffyb31: 'tain de clavier
bebert: t'as lu la règle ?
daffyb31: nan
daffyb31: elle est où ?
daffyb31: sur le forum ?
bebert: retourne au bar
daffyb31: j'y suis
20:35
daffyb31: mais je les trouve où les règles ?
daffyb31: 
bebert: cherche et tu trouveras
20:40
bebert: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3152833&postcount=2677
daffyb31: merci
daffyb31: je cherchais trivial dans la recherche
daffyb31: forcément je ne trouvais pas 
prerimac a rejoint cette conversation.
prerimac: hello !
bebert: salut marie 
prerimac: on peut venir en spectateur ?
daffyb31: moi c'est Bertrand au fait
bebert: oui ! putain je vais avoir la pression ! 
prerimac: 
daffyb31: donc je dis bonjour Maris
daffyb31: Marie
daffyb31: oups
bebert: Les dieux du burger miam sont là !!!
bebert: burger quiz
bebert: j'en bafouille 
daffyb31: heu non,
daffyb31: je suis un newbie 
prerimac: 
Finn Atlas a rejoint cette conversation.
bebert: oh non pas lui !
prerimac: 
Finn Atlas: Salut la foule en délireeeeu ! (mode bébert on)
Finn Atlas:  héhé
bebert: euh, j'ai un rencard faut que je me casse 
Finn Atlas: quoi ?
bebert: lol
Finn Atlas: moi j'ai pas la boite de jeu j'organiose que dalle 
prerimac: c'est quoi ton avatar bébert ?
20:45
bebert: je ç pas c'était dans un répertoire sur mon disque
prerimac: ok merci !
bebert: de rien
Finn Atlas: c'était la minute nécessaire de mademoiselle prerima
Finn Atlas: 
prerimac: bouh ! 
bebert: B'galla Mask.gif
DocEvil a rejoint cette conversation.
bebert: salut Xav
Finn Atlas: Gni !
DocEvil: Bonsoir à tous.
prerimac: hello !
bebert: Pas de gni ici
prerimac: 
Finn Atlas: 
DocEvil: Il peut : prerima est là pour valider.
Finn Atlas: si on était au scrabble le mot serait-il accepté ?
bebert: Le Grand Miam a toujours raison d'abord
monsieur Grug a rejoint cette conversation.
monsieur Grug: hello 
Finn Atlas: Et c'est vrai qu'il y a patrice Laffont et Marie Ange nardi qui passent en guests ce soir ? 
DocEvil: Bonsoir Grug. 
prerimac: hello !
bebert: lo
Finn Atlas: yop grug
monsieur Grug: ben y'a moins de monde que sur l'invit 
Finn Atlas: c'était prévu à quelle heure ?
bebert: 21
DocEvil: Ce n'est pas encore l'heure.
monsieur Grug: cqfd
Finn Atlas: ah bah oui alors !
Finn Atlas: Repassez à 21h30 alors 
monsieur Grug: ça doit etre ça alors
20:50
Macelene a rejoint cette conversation.
bebert: Y'avait plus de boîte de jeu alors j'ai prix Disney Quiz, ça vous va ? 
monsieur Grug: bonsoir elenne 
Finn Atlas: lut
Finn Atlas: 
prerimac: hello !
DocEvil: Romu, toujours au taquet niveau avatars...
daffyb31: 'soir tout le monde
Finn Atlas: a fond 
DocEvil: La boîte Disney ?
bebert: il est devenu pro
Macelene: bonsoir tout le monde juste pour vous dire Merde 
DocEvil: Nom de Moi !
Finn Atlas: je fais des essais ... désolé si je passe en petitez tenue devant vous entre chaque changement 
bebert: non doc, n'est pas peur !
monsieur Grug: ben c'est sympa d'etre passé  
bebert: n'aie
bebert: putain les fautes
DocEvil: Romu : j'ai l'habitude avec les strings de SM...
Finn Atlas: ah bah ca s'annonce bien pour les questions ... 
Macelene: vous faites l'échauffement 
daffyb31: ça va être du beau
DocEvil: Au fait, Jean-Yves...
bebert: moi je peux faire des fautes, pas vous
daffyb31: faut chauffer les doigts
monsieur Grug: patrice à fond 
DocEvil: Les réponses doivent être sans erreurs, mais les questions ? 
Finn Atlas: (je rappelle que la dernière fois j'ai fait une faute dans la question, du coup ca a posé des problèmes pour les réponses ..  )
bebert: j'ai pas préciser dans la règle
daffyb31: bonne quetion
bebert: précisé
bebert: décidément
bebert: lol
daffyb31: 
Finn Atlas: M'sieur, msieur c'est quoi les miams ?
Finn Atlas: Je suis mlayo ou ketchup ?
DocEvil: C'est l'émotion.
Finn Atlas: 
bebert: oui
yiponmac a rejoint cette conversation.
Finn Atlas: je teste les micros des nouveaux
anntraxh a rejoint cette conversation.
yiponmac: salut à tous
Finn Atlas: lut yip
DocEvil: Romu : si tu étais un condiment, tu serais le bromure.
Finn Atlas: (6 lettres)
bebert: salut yip
anntraxh: Bonsoir 
Macelene: lut ' Yip 
bebert: salut anne
Finn Atlas: arf 
prerimac: salut !
monsieur Grug: yup
daffyb31: 'lut
DocEvil: Bonsoir Anne et Yip. 
yiponmac: 
Macelene: lut tutti 
bebert: Bon, échauffement avec la première carte
Finn Atlas: Notez que dans ce genre de salon on passe facilement 30 minutes à se dire bonjour 
Finn Atlas: Lut Anne
20:55
monsieur Grug: c'est important la politesse dans les salons
Finn Atlas: Amen
daffyb31: 
bebert: Punaise, la première question est trop longue à écrire, je vais simplifier tout ça
prerimac: 
Finn Atlas: 
monsieur Grug: ah non 
daffyb31: ça promet
DocEvil: Tu ne les as pas tapées d'avance ?
Macelene: 
bebert: non
daffyb31: une question simplifiée
Finn Atlas: C'est pas l'édition savoyard au moins ?
DocEvil: Oh le nioube ! 
monsieur Grug: triche et passe à la deuxd plutot 
lumai77 a rejoint cette conversation.
monsieur Grug: le chien de mickey
DocEvil: Bonsoir Carole. 
bebert: j'avais pas que à faire aujourdhui
monsieur Grug: j'ai gagné quoi ?
Macelene: PLuto
lumai77: Hello !
daffyb31: Pluto
bebert: Salumai 
Spyroland a rejoint cette conversation.
Finn Atlas: mmh je tente "l'egypte"
lumai77: Salut bébert !
bebert: 6 catégories
monsieur Grug: question rouge
Macelene: salut Tutti 
lumai77: euuuh c'est quoi les règles ?
bebert: tirées au hasard
Finn Atlas: qu'est-ce que je disais ?
monsieur Grug: c'est un truc qui reviens tous les 28 jours
DocEvil: Les règles sont indiquées dans le sujet des forums. 
yiponmac: La lune
bebert: Dans 4 minutes on commence, on attend pas les retardataires
DocEvil: Grug, tu es un dégoûtant.  
daffyb31: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3152833&postcount=2677
bebert: et tous le monde peu jouer
bebert: tout
bebert: ça vous va ?
anntraxh: peut 
yiponmac: Voui
Macelene: Yeah 
bebert: taisez vous 
Macelene: moi je regarde 
daffyb31: on est tous prêt
monsieur Grug: tu la ponds ta question 
daffyb31: 
DocEvil: Je suis chaud comme la braise.
Finn Atlas: Bon bah je vais me chercher une bière alors et je prend une chaise 
lumai77: argh j'ai pas encore lu les règles !
bebert: Le premier qui a 10 bonnes réponses à gagné
daffyb31: on gagne quoi ?
Finn Atlas: On le savait déjà ca Xav
yiponmac: Voui !
DocEvil: Oh ça va ! 
lumai77: pas de flood ? argh ! 
monsieur Grug: oh fachte, j'ai paumé les issmelleys avecla màj 3.9
bebert: Encore 2 min.
bebert: 1 min
DocEvil: Prépare tes questions au lieu de jacter ! 
yiponmac: Tip tip tip (doigts sur le clavier....  )
daffyb31: 
monsieur Grug: tu as dejà tout tapé sans faute ?
Spyroland: grug: http://ismileys.free.fr 
bebert: Question G (géographie)
DocEvil: Et merde...
21:00
yiponmac: Point G ?
lumai77: oui ?
bebert: c'est parti
Finn Atlas: ok
monsieur Grug: thxs spyro 
daffyb31: OK
prerimac: ok
bebert: je rappelle que le jeu est de 2003
monsieur Grug: ok
Finn Atlas: ah
daffyb31: arff
Macelene: fastoche 
monsieur Grug: ca existait encore en 2003 ?
Finn Atlas: (la tension )
lumai77: 
DocEvil: On a passé 2003 ???
daffyb31: (est à son comble)
yiponmac: Tip tip tip
Finn Atlas: (  )
bebert: donc des réponses peuvent être incorrectes aujourd'hui
lumai77: 
prerimac: ok
Finn Atlas: allez crache la ta valda
bebert: Première question donc 
daffyb31: G
Finn Atlas: 
lumai77: donc
DocEvil: Il fait bien Finn hein ?
yiponmac: Tip tap top
Finn Atlas: oui 
prerimac: 
daffyb31: la question est :
bebert: Quelle compagnie aérienne a succédé à AOM-Air Liberté avant de déposer le bilan en 2003 ?
Finn Atlas: Air France
lumai77: air liberté
bebert: non
monsieur Grug: air lib
daffyb31: Easy Jet
bebert: orthographe...
anntraxh: gel air con
monsieur Grug: Air Lib'
Macelene: British air Ways
yiponmac: Air lib
DocEvil: Airlib ?
daffyb31: Air Lib
bebert: Grug !!!
Finn Atlas: Hair Lib
bebert: 1 point
Finn Atlas: pour ?
lumai77: rhooo faut même les '
lumai77: Air Lib'
Finn Atlas: ok
bebert: Air Lib
yiponmac: Tip tip tip tip
bebert: 2è
Finn Atlas: Quelqu'un a le decodeur pour Yip ? 
bebert: D : Divertissements
lumai77: c'était de la géeo ça ?
DocEvil: Stéphanie de Monaco !
monsieur Grug: 
daffyb31: qui c'est qui a le premier point ?
Finn Atlas: ah toi aussi tu cherchais dans l'Atlas Lumai ?
yiponmac: Les doigts sur les touches
lumai77: ben vi !
monsieur Grug: geo trouve tout
lumai77: c'est grug
bebert: De quel rappeur, le film 8 Miles retrace-t-il la vie ?
prerimac: eminem
Finn Atlas: de lui meme
DocEvil: Eminem
yiponmac: Eminem
lumai77: Eminem
daffyb31: Eninemm
monsieur Grug: pareil 
bebert: DocEvil
daffyb31: idem
Finn Atlas: 
daffyb31: mais sans les fotes
bebert: 1 point
monsieur Grug: docqueville es un rappeur ?
DocEvil: Yo.
daffyb31: 
lumai77: bah on dirait !
yiponmac: Yop
bebert: H : Histoire
daffyb31: yep
yiponmac: Gniiiiiiiii
21:05
lumai77: 
Finn Atlas: 
daffyb31: 
Finn Atlas: Grug 1 point. prerima 1 point
bebert: non
Finn Atlas: nous autres : 0
Finn Atlas: ah ?
lumai77: prérima ? 
Finn Atlas: euh me semble oui
bebert: mal orthographié
Le service AIM n?a pas pu envoyer le message*: La taille du message ou de l?image est trop grande pour l?envoi.
DocEvil: Les majuscules comptent. 
daffyb31:


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

bebert: Quelle grande ville française a été victime de dizaines d'incendies de voitures
bebert: au cours de la nuit du nouvel an 2002 ?
Finn Atlas: arf
DocEvil: Strasbourg
monsieur Grug: strasbourg
daffyb31: Paris
yiponmac: Lyon
Finn Atlas: Rouen
bebert: DocEvil 1 point
lumai77: Strasbourg
bebert: AL : Art et littérature
DocEvil: Rappeur et incendiaire : la totale.
Finn Atlas: 
bebert: lol
monsieur Grug: 
yiponmac: Yop !
lumai77: 
Macelene: 
daffyb31: ça va de pair
yiponmac: 
bebert: À quel âge Yves Saint-Laurent a-t-il présenté sa dernière collection 2002 ?
daffyb31: 
monsieur Grug: 80
yiponmac: 22 ans
Finn Atlas: 62
DocEvil: 66 ans
lumai77: 32 ans
daffyb31: 54
monsieur Grug: 82
lumai77: la dernière !
lumai77: 
prerimac: 68
yiponmac: zut
lumai77: 72 ans
monsieur Grug: 73
DocEvil: 71 ans
lumai77: 75 ans
bebert: héhé
monsieur Grug: 69
Finn Atlas: (vas jusqu'à 69 )
lumai77: 82 ans
yiponmac: 77
Finn Atlas: 66
yiponmac: 73
Finn Atlas: 67
DocEvil: 68 ans
Finn Atlas: 68
monsieur Grug: 75
monsieur Grug: 74
lumai77: 61 ans
bebert: arfff
Finn Atlas: alors ?
monsieur Grug: 79
yiponmac: 76
Finn Atlas: on a bon ?
lumai77: 65 ans
monsieur Grug: 81
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com a rejoint cette conversation.
bebert: lumai !!!
Finn Atlas: 51
bebert: 1 pointt
lumai77: ouaiiiii !
lumai77: 65 alors ?
DocEvil: 1 pointt ?
Finn Atlas: j'etais pas loin
bebert: oui
lumai77: 
monsieur Grug: moi si 
yiponmac: 
bebert: SN : science et nature
Finn Atlas: 
daffyb31: 
poildep a rejoint cette conversation.
DocEvil: Hello Mike. 
poildep: bonsoir
lumai77: Hello Mike !
bebert: Que signifie AFSSA ? (attention à l'ortho. et tout) 
monsieur Grug: t'es en retard poldep 
Finn Atlas: chuut
anntraxh: yooop mike ! 
21:10
poildep: oui je sais ça va 
Macelene: mike  
Finn Atlas: Agence Française de Sécurité Sanitaire des Aliments
DocEvil: Association française de sécurité sanitaire et alimentaire
lumai77: Agence Française de Sécurité Sanitaire et de l'Alimentation
bebert: salut Mije
bebert: mike
DocEvil: Merde.
yiponmac: Association Française Sans Soucis d'Argent
daffyb31: Association Française de Ski Suisse
bebert: Finn
poildep: toulmonde peut répondre ?
bebert: 1 point
daffyb31 a quitté cette conversation.
monsieur Grug: Agence Française de Sécurité Sanitaire des Aliments
Finn Atlas: yes
Finn Atlas: 
daffyb31 a rejoint cette conversation.
monsieur Grug: 
DocEvil: Google Powaaa
yiponmac: Pas la peine de gueuler si fort !
Spyroland: Association des Floodeurs Sans Soucis d'Amok
bebert: lol
lumai77: 
Finn Atlas: Ah non moi j'utilise Yahoo
bebert: SL : sport et loisirs
yiponmac: SM : sado-masochisme
Finn Atlas: 
daffyb31: 
Spyroland: mais non il est pas là
yiponmac: 
Finn Atlas: c'est vrai que ca manque de sexe
DocEvil: Bite.
DocEvil: Voilà.
Finn Atlas: 
yiponmac: 
poildep: 
bebert: Dans quelle discipline à roulettes s'affronte les meilleurs lors du "Quicksilver Bowlriders" ?
lumai77: Le surf
monsieur Grug: roller
yiponmac: Skate board
DocEvil: Rollerball
poildep: patin
monsieur Grug: Roller skate
Finn Atlas: le snowboard
daffyb31: Roller Blade
bebert: Yip
Macelene: skate board
bebert: 1 point
yiponmac: Ouais !!!!!
yiponmac: 
daffyb31 a quitté cette conversation.
poildep: c'est commencé depuis longtemps ? c'est quoi les scores ? 
yiponmac: Le trivial poursuiteur masqué !
monsieur Grug: et u abandon, un
DocEvil: Il a soigné les dents de plus d'un jeune qui s'était gamellé comme ça...
Finn Atlas: Daffy utilise le log de barbarella ?
daffyb31 a rejoint cette conversation.
bebert: Classement provisoire : Grug 1, Doc 2, Lumai 1, Finn 1, Yip 1
monsieur Grug: 1 pour presque tout le monde  
monsieur Grug: doc2
lumai77: presque...
daffyb31: 
poildep: ah ouaiiiiis
yiponmac: Je me suis gamellé moi-même
DocEvil: 
bebert: deuxième carte
monsieur Grug: poker
DocEvil: C'est palpitant.
poildep: 
monsieur Grug: quelle ambiance
lumai77: 
DocEvil: J'ai l'impression de vivre dans un thread d'aricosec.
lumai77: 
monsieur Grug: 
Finn Atlas:  arf
yiponmac: 
yiponmac: 
Spyroland: roh tu tires pas une nouvelle carte à chaque fois ?
Le service AIM n?a pas pu envoyer le message*: La taille du message ou de l?image est trop grande pour l?envoi.
daffyb31: il triche
Finn Atlas: le probleme c'est qu'il n'y a aucune contestation
monsieur Grug: il a pas lu les regles  
bebert: G : Quelle association milite pour la taxation des transactions financières
bebert: et contre la mondialisation ?
Finn Atlas: et pas d'équipes
DocEvil: ATTAC
lumai77: ATTAC
yiponmac: ATTAC
bebert: je suis venu avec mes règles
Finn Atlas: arf
bebert: Doc 1
Finn Atlas: Auchan ?`
daffyb31: comme Georges
21:15
bebert: D : Quelle bombe latino a enregistré un titre avec Bono ?
poildep: putain vous allez vite
yiponmac: J LO
DocEvil: Jenifer Lopez
Finn Atlas: Jenifer Lopes
anntraxh a quitté cette conversation.
bebert: ortho
Finn Atlas: Jennifer lopez
yiponmac: Jennifer Lopez
bebert: ortho
monsieur Grug: 
lumai77: Jenniffer Lopez
bebert: yip
Finn Atlas: Jennifer lopes
bebert: 1 point
poildep: Jennnnifffer Loppppezzz
monsieur Grug: Jennyfer Lopez
bebert: lol
lumai77: 
yiponmac: Yaouhhhhh
daffyb31: Djéniffaire Lopaize
DocEvil: 
yiponmac: 
monsieur Grug: et antonio banderas
poildep: génie fer l'eai pèse
DocEvil: Mackie, sors de ce corps !
monsieur Grug: 
daffyb31: 'tain il pleut
daffyb31: c'est pas cool
yiponmac: Pas de cochonneries on a dit !
daffyb31: 
bebert: H : Quelle société française a racheté Moulinex ?
yiponmac: 
lumai77: Seb
DocEvil: SEB
yiponmac: Seb
monsieur Grug: SEB
Finn Atlas: c'est bien
bebert: Lumai 1
lumai77: Vouaiiii
yiponmac: C'est bien Lumaï
lumai77: on a les fierté qu'on peut 
monsieur Grug:  
poildep: seb
poildep: trop tard 
lumai77: un peu oui
Finn Atlas: non SM n'est pas là on ,a dit
DocEvil: L'électro-ménager c'est un truc de bonne femme.
yiponmac: Sexiste Doc ?
daffyb31: 
Finn Atlas: (un ange passe)
bebert: AL : à qui est consacré le livre du journaliste Eric Zemmour "l'homme qui ne s'aimait pas ?"
yiponmac: Delon
globalcut a rejoint cette conversation.
DocEvil: Jacques Chirac
monsieur Grug: je connais des garçons qui utilisent des vibros 
bebert: Doc 1
lumai77: Mitterand
daffyb31: Alain Delon
yiponmac: 
DocEvil: GRUG !!!!
DocEvil:  
daffyb31: je connais des vibro qui utilisent des duracels
lumai77: Font des vibro Seb ?
Finn Atlas: 
daffyb31: oi
daffyb31: oui
DocEvil: J'ai pas de vibro : j'ai une iSight
daffyb31: bien entendu
globalcut: [simple visiteur] Hell-o [/simple visiteur]
yiponmac: 
daffyb31: 
Finn Atlas: Hello visiteur de l'espace
monsieur Grug: des brosses adam electriques 
DocEvil: Joli !
bebert: SN : Que sont les OGM ?
yiponmac: Tiens un poisson rose
Finn Atlas: Organisme génétiquement modifié
DocEvil: Organismes génétiquement modifiés
yiponmac: Organismes Génétiquements Modifiés
daffyb31: Organimes Génétiquement Modifié
daffyb31: s
Finn Atlas: Fuck
lumai77: Organisme Génétiquement modifié
monsieur Grug: attendez mmmoa
bebert: Doc 1
21:20
andrewpitchfork a rejoint cette conversation.
poildep: c'était quoi la question ? 
lumai77: ça existe aussi au singulier !
Finn Atlas: purée c'est un jeu pour dactylo ce truc
lumai77: 
bebert: lol poildep
lumai77: Un OGM
DocEvil: La réponse c'est : Doc 1 point.
bebert: oui finn 
Spyroland: rappelle les scores ?
monsieur Grug: Doc = des points
daffyb31 a quitté cette conversation.
monsieur Grug: daffy = intermitent
yiponmac: daffy 2 déconnections à rien
monsieur Grug: les autres 1pt
monsieur Grug: sauf lumai 2
DocEvil: daffy me rappelle barbarella.
Spyroland: daffy = des fois 
daffyb31 a rejoint cette conversation.
DocEvil: C'était le bon temps, hein Finn ?
lumai77: 
Finn Atlas: yes 
yiponmac: Ouaip
Finn Atlas: elle nous manque
DocEvil: Elle te manque.
poildep: 
daffyb31: 
Finn Atlas:  arf
Spyroland: c'est qui ? 
DocEvil: robertav en moins italienne
monsieur Grug: 
Finn Atlas: + de 10 000 posts au contraire
lumai77: avec une robe de princesse
Finn Atlas: italienne ?


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

bebert: SL : de quel pays asiatique est originaire la première femme ayant atteint le sommet de l'Everest ? (précisions : c'est pas barbarella)
lumai77: rose
DocEvil: Inde
yiponmac: Japon
lumai77: Tibet
Finn Atlas: au compteur pardon
poildep: nepal
bebert: Yip 1
Finn Atlas: Vietnam
DocEvil: Bravo Yip. 
yiponmac: OUAIS !!!
monsieur Grug: clap clap
poildep: pfff
yiponmac: 
lumai77: Rholalaaa Yip !
daffyb31: c'est pas drole 
bebert: Classement provisoire : Doc 5
monsieur Grug: repeter la question ?
bebert: Yip 3
Finn Atlas: Yiiip !! arrete de regarder dans la boite de jeu !
bebert: Lumai 2
yiponmac: Je trie me
bebert: Finn et Grug 1
andrewpitchfork: bonsoir
yiponmac: les fiches plus vite que mon ombre
daffyb31: je n'ai jamais le temps de chercher la carte
daffyb31: c'est pas drole
yiponmac: 
Finn Atlas: et l'autre qu ise réveille 
lumai77: Hello pitch'
DocEvil: Bonsoir. 
daffyb31: 'soir 
Spyroland a quitté cette conversation.
bebert: 3è carte
daffyb31: arf
poildep: ooooooh !
daffyb31: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh
lumai77: c'est que le 3ème !
lumai77: 
DocEvil: J'ai la tremblante du mouton.
bebert: je referais plus ce jeu, c'est trop chiant 
daffyb31: comme ça t'as pas besoin de vibro
yiponmac: Ah ?
Finn Atlas: ah enfin ca reparle cul
monsieur Grug: jybaim
yiponmac: 
globalcut: :sleep:
Finn Atlas: 1 miam
monsieur Grug: Finn cesse de sourire tu fais peur
daffyb31: 
Finn Atlas: 
yiponmac: :sheep:
21:25
daffyb31: miam miam
Finn Atlas: tu t'es vu le poisson ?
bebert: G : "Ryanair" est une compagnie aérienne à bas prix, originaire de quel pays d'Europe ?
Finn Atlas: 
lumai77: Irlande
daffyb31: ANgleterre
yiponmac: Irlande
DocEvil: Égypte
monsieur Grug: irlande
daffyb31: Angleterre
Finn Atlas: Rwanda
monsieur Grug: Ecosse
bebert: Lumai 1
Finn Atlas: (ca ressemblait)
lumai77: 
poildep: faites comme si j'étais pas là hein !
DocEvil: Et ils ont des vols au départ de Pau...
yiponmac: 
DocEvil: Je suis lamentable.
daffyb31: okay poil dep
monsieur Grug: I agree 
lumai77: T'inquiète Mike ! 
monsieur Grug: c'est possible d'avoir les questions avant les reponss ?
bebert: D : Dans quel film, le militaire anti-mutants William Stryker combat-il l'école des mutants du Professeurs Xavier ?
daffyb31: Rayan ça fait pas trop irlandas
poildep: ouais, ce serait bien 
lumai77: ha oui ça pourrait aider ça
yiponmac: X men
DocEvil: X-Men
monsieur Grug: X-men
yiponmac: X-men
daffyb31: X-men
bebert: Doc 1
lumai77: Ha ça existe vraiment comme scénar ?
poildep: euh... X-men 
lumai77: 
DocEvil: Tu te souviens du coup avec les couteaux ? 
daffyb31: X-hommes
Finn Atlas: professeur Xavier .. encore un e question pour le Doc ca
monsieur Grug:  
yiponmac: Ah les couteaux 
lumai77: ben vi j'ai cru que c'était une blague 
daffyb31: vous noterez que ça parle encore de cul
Finn Atlas: non couteau
daffyb31: et personne ne le remaque
daffyb31: pfff
Finn Atlas: ou alors SM
DocEvil: J'aime bien cette ambiance Paradis Latin...
daffyb31: 
bebert: H : Quelle date de mars a été choisie par le Parlement, comme "Journée Nationale du Souvenir" à la mémoire des combats en Afrique du Nord ?
monsieur Grug: 21
Finn Atlas: 17
yiponmac: Joker
DocEvil: 19 mars
daffyb31: 23
Finn Atlas: 18
daffyb31: mars
monsieur Grug: 10
Finn Atlas: 20
Finn Atlas: 22
yiponmac: 22
bebert: Doc 1
daffyb31: 15
monsieur Grug: 3
Finn Atlas: 24
daffyb31: 16
poildep: 16
daffyb31: 18
lumai77: 19
daffyb31: 22
Finn Atlas: 48
yiponmac: 11
daffyb31: 11
Finn Atlas: 69
poildep: 6
Finn Atlas: 01
lumai77: 19
poildep: 3
daffyb31: 8
monsieur Grug: stoooop
bebert: Stoooop
daffyb31: 1
Finn Atlas: 0203
lumai77: 2
poildep: 5
poildep: 4
DocEvil: C'est la fin de la guerre d'Algérie. 
poildep: 21
poildep: 984
daffyb31: 99
lumai77: 62
lumai77: 12
daffyb31: 12
daffyb31: 11
lumai77: 16
daffyb31: 14
lumai77: 15
lumai77: 14
monsieur Grug: taper ou reflechir, faut choisir 
lumai77: 13
Finn Atlas: 08
lumai77: 12
Finn Atlas: 09
lumai77: 11
lumai77: 10
Finn Atlas: 30
Finn Atlas: 29
bebert: stop
Finn Atlas: 28
lumai77: 21
lumai77: 20
bebert: Doc 1 : 19 mars
lumai77: ichat bug...
bebert: ça lague ?
DocEvil: Ne vous en faites pas : c'est bientôt fini. 
Finn Atlas: non c'est l'effet flood
yiponmac: On dit ça
21:30
monsieur Grug: lumai = 1pt  p
daffyb31: le 20 mars
daffyb31: ?
lumai77: nan il y avait le Doc avant pour le 19
monsieur Grug: la procahaine fois achete l'edition electronique 
bebert: AL : Quel écrivain français a consacré un livre au journaliste Daniel Peal, enlevé et assissiné au Pakistan ?
monsieur Grug: BHL
bebert: Pearl
yiponmac: Doc ?
DocEvil: Bernard Henry-Lévi
daffyb31: Victor Hugo
monsieur Grug: Bernard Henry Levy
monsieur Grug: levi
bebert: ortho
daffyb31: Bernard Henry-Levy
DocEvil: Bernard Henri-Lévy
lumai77: Bernard Henri-Lévy
bebert: Doc 1
Finn Atlas: Levis 501
lumai77: argh sur le fil 
bebert: non scusez
lumai77: ben ça s'écrit comment ?
DocEvil: Bernard-Henri Lévy
bebert: Doc 1 ouf
DocEvil: 
bebert: lol
lumai77: 
monsieur Grug: BZH
monsieur Grug: GRD
yiponmac: 
andrewpitchfork: c'est daniel pearl 
globalcut: POWAAAAAAAAh
daffyb31: pokoi ?
yiponmac: Powaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh !!! 
Le service AIM n?a pas pu envoyer le message*: La taille du message ou de l?image est trop grande pour l?envoi.
daffyb31: 
bebert: SN : Le groupe Enron, victime de la plus grosse faillite de l'histoire américaine
bebert: , exerçait son activité dans quel secteur ?
monsieur Grug: même qu'on bat
yiponmac: Pétrole
DocEvil: Pétrole
bebert: non
yiponmac: Pétrochimie
daffyb31: Energie
DocEvil: Analyse financière
monsieur Grug: Petrochimie
andrewpitchfork: électriciéé
monsieur Grug: Energie
yiponmac: Audit financier
lumai77: Électricité
DocEvil: En fait j'en sais rien...
lumai77: Finances
yiponmac: Audit des comptes
lumai77: Courtage
yiponmac: Commissariat aux comptes
monsieur Grug: c'est l'energie, amis quel secteur ?
poildep: pinces à linge
bebert: je vais être dur mais : orthographe svp Daffy
yiponmac: Comptabilité
lumai77: Détournements
DocEvil: Société de courtage
lumai77: Énergie
bebert: lumai
monsieur Grug: 
daffyb31: Finances
DocEvil: Finance
Finn Atlas: Sarkozy on dit
bebert: 1
daffyb31: Énergie
lumai77: 
monsieur Grug: lumai 1
21:35
daffyb31: 
bebert: j'aurais accepté "L'énergie" 
yiponmac: ce qui fait?
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: Ouais mais ca c'est dégueu, parce qu'on met pas les accents sur les majuscules...
monsieur Grug: tu chipotes
lumai77: bah si...
yiponmac: Si pour les accents
bebert: si si
lumai77: À demin
monsieur Grug: si, on mets les accents sur les maj 
lumai77: demain
DocEvil: Alt+0210nérgie
Finn Atlas: non
bebert: arf
Finn Atlas: moi j'ai pas envie
DocEvil: 
daffyb31: ÉNERGIE
Finn Atlas: NRJ
daffyb31: JE VAIS TOUT ÉCRIRE EN MAJUSCULES ALORS
Finn Atlas: plus simple
monsieur Grug: et pourtant, en français, il faut 
Finn Atlas: TA GUEULE DAFFY 
daffyb31: COMME ÇA
daffyb31: TRANKIL
daffyb31: 
monsieur Grug: 
Finn Atlas: (humour  )
DocEvil: La cacahuète !
bebert: SL : quel numéro a été attribué à David Beckham au Real Madrid ?
DocEvil: 9
yiponmac: 10
monsieur Grug: 11
lumai77: 08
poildep: 11
daffyb31: 11
monsieur Grug: 9
lumai77: 07
Finn Atlas: 12
poildep: 5
daffyb31: 07
monsieur Grug: 10
poildep: 9
lumai77: 06
daffyb31: 4
poildep: 7
lumai77: 05
daffyb31: 3
poildep: 4
lumai77: 04
Finn Atlas: 007
daffyb31: 22
poildep: 2
lumai77: 03
monsieur Grug: 15
lumai77: 2
yiponmac: 22
lumai77: 1
monsieur Grug: 16
Finn Atlas: 69
lumai77: 13
yiponmac: 24
bebert: non
monsieur Grug: 14
DocEvil: 21
yiponmac: 25
monsieur Grug: 5
Finn Atlas: 33
yiponmac: 26
poildep: 00
monsieur Grug: 1
Finn Atlas: dites 33
monsieur Grug: 3
yiponmac: 2è
Finn Atlas: 47
DocEvil: 2
yiponmac: 28
monsieur Grug: 6
yiponmac: 27
monsieur Grug: 7
DocEvil: 22
monsieur Grug: 8
poildep: 13
daffyb31: 23
monsieur Grug: 14
yiponmac: 2
daffyb31: 23
daffyb31: 23
Finn Atlas: 4*4
lumai77: 15
DocEvil: 24
monsieur Grug: 17
yiponmac: 29
DocEvil: 25
monsieur Grug: 13
yiponmac: 30
bebert: daffy !!! 1
lumai77: 32
monsieur Grug: ouf 
daffyb31: 
daffyb31: je me suis bien rattrapé
yiponmac: 
lumai77: ils sont pas 22 aus max ?
monsieur Grug: c'etait quoi ?
bebert: Classement provisoire : Doc 8
Finn Atlas: 23
DocEvil: Ce qui m'épate c'est la précision de la réponse.
daffyb31: et je n'ai pas oublié la majuscule
yiponmac: Oui mais 11 par équipe
Finn Atlas: oui on sent que c'est une réponse longuement réfléchie
daffyb31: et les remplaçants ??
bebert: Faut vous bouger les autres 
Finn Atlas: à la virgule près
monsieur Grug: c'etait quoi ?????
Finn Atlas: 23
bebert: 23
yiponmac: 23
yiponmac: 23
lumai77: haaa je croyais que ça faisait 2x11 avec les remplaçant
bebert: Lumai : 4
bebert: Yip 3
lumai77: 
bebert: Grug Finn Daffi : 1
DocEvil: Mouhahahahaha
DocEvil: 
bebert: Doc est loin devant
yiponmac: 
yiponmac: Pas étonnant
daffyb31: 
bebert: Je vais dire les réponses, elles sont plus courtes 
DocEvil: Être loin devant, c'est le meilleur moyen de finir par se faire...
monsieur Grug: jeopardy 
DocEvil: 
yiponmac: Orthographe pour Daffy bebert !
poildep: non faut pas être trop loin 
lumai77: rattraper ?
DocEvil: 
bebert: G :
21:40
yiponmac: Point G ?
monsieur Grug: oublier
monsieur Grug: 7 ?
yiponmac: Je l'ai déjà faite celle là non ?
lumai77: oui j'crois
monsieur Grug: surement 
daffyb31: hein ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Quelle qualité !!!

Voilà un thread qui échappera aux foudres divines de mes burnes !!!!


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

bebert: Dans quel pays se trouve la base américaine de Guantanamo ?
DocEvil: Je m'arrête à 9. Avec Finn, j'ai pris l'habitude d'être battu.
Finn Atlas: encore
yiponmac: Cuba
daffyb31: vingt-trois ?
DocEvil: Cuba
lumai77: Cuba
monsieur Grug: mais as tu trouvé ?
bebert: Yip 1
yiponmac: Yoppppppp !
yiponmac: 
lumai77: 
monsieur Grug: c'etait quoi la question ?
lumai77: 
monsieur Grug: poildep tu es là ?
yiponmac: Rendors-toi grug
daffyb31: 'tain je l'ai pas vue passée celle là
daffyb31: 
poildep: chut ! personne a remarqué 
lumai77: POIIIIIIDEEEEEEEEEEP
monsieur Grug: qui me parle ?
bebert: S : Quel français joue le rôle de Merovingian que doit combattre Néo dans "Matrix Reloaded" ?
bebert: merde c'est D
lumai77: Lambert Wilson
poildep: lambert wilson
monsieur Grug: Lambert Wilson
bebert: Lumai 1
poildep: pfffffff
lumai77: 
lumai77: 
daffyb31: avec un nom comma ça
monsieur Grug: Doc decevant 
daffyb31: c'est pas très français 
yiponmac: Il est à moitié anglais
DocEvil: Un revenant me parle dans une autre fenêtre. 
TibomonG4 a rejoint cette conversation.
TibomonG4: bonsoir 
yiponmac: 'lut tibo
monsieur Grug: gribouille lache le doc 
lumai77: Hello Tibo
monsieur Grug: hello Tibo
daffyb31: yop
andrewpitchfork: bonsoir tib
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: salut
Finn Atlas: question suivante
bebert: H : Quel était le candidat du pôle républicain à l'élection présidentielle française de 2002 ?
monsieur Grug: Georges Bush
lumai77: Lionel Jospin
DocEvil: Jean-Pierre Chevènement
bebert: Doc 1
yiponmac: Stéphanie de Monaco ?
lumai77: 
bebert: Boule de match
daffyb31: déjà
yiponmac: 
lumai77: suspeeeeens
daffyb31: ben mon cochon
supermoquette a rejoint cette conversation.
daffyb31: sm
yiponmac: SM !
supermoquette: youhouhou
DocEvil: SM !
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: salut SM
daffyb31: 
Finn Atlas: Salut
lumai77: Hello SM
prerimac: salut !
daffyb31: 'soir
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: on t'attendait...
DocEvil: Je vais être déconcentré ! 
supermoquette: 
daffyb31: cool
lumai77: gnark gnark gnark
daffyb31: 
TibomonG4: salut
monsieur Grug: c'est à cette ci que t'arrives
andrewpitchfork: salut
yiponmac: Grug y a pas que de l'eau dans ton bocal
daffyb31: la question la question la question la question
21:45
DocEvil: Qu'on en finisse ! 
monsieur Grug: ben non, du pastis pourquoi ?
bebert: AL : Quel média était le sujet du livre de Péan et Cohen, qui a remporté un grand succès en 2003 ?
daffyb31: que je puisse aller au petit coin 
supermoquette: y a à boire? 
DocEvil: Le Monde
lumai77: Le Monde
yiponmac: La télévision
daffyb31: Le Cinéma
bebert: Doc 1
monsieur Grug: le Monde
yiponmac: Bravo Doc !
bebert: Vainqueur DocEvil
DocEvil: Les enfants, ce fut un plaisir.
lumai77: clap clap clap
yiponmac: 
daffyb31: DocEvil, chapeau bas
lumai77: 
Finn Atlas: Mayo Mayo !
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: bravo doc
yiponmac: 
bebert: Prochain émission : jamais
monsieur Grug: Docquéville powwwwwwwah
prerimac: Bravo !
poildep: ouais, pas mal
Finn Atlas:  
poildep: 
daffyb31: clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap
yiponmac: 
monsieur Grug: badger badger badger 
DocEvil: Merci à tous. Mais je n'ai pas de mérite : Bébert me donnait les réponses par ailleurs.
bebert: enfin, prochaine émission : burger quiz le 11 mai
TibomonG4: bravo
monsieur Grug: Gniiii
monsieur Grug: et le gnii de la victoire alors ?
bebert: GNIIIIIIIIII
yiponmac: 
DocEvil: Ah non !
monsieur Grug: ah si 
DocEvil: L'expression du vainqueur c'est :
DocEvil: OUI !
daffyb31 a quitté cette conversation.
yiponmac: 
monsieur Grug: ortho !
supermoquette: je le savais pourtant
poildep: gni c'est une expression de looser
bebert: Deuxième Lumai
lumai77: 
bebert: Troisième Yip
yiponmac: Yop
monsieur Grug: daffy reviens 
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: nan mais ca sert pu a rien de lui parler maintenant qu'il est parti...
lumai77: Rhooo Il boude ?
bebert: lol
yiponmac: Merci pour la poilade !
bebert: bienvenue yip ! 
DocEvil: Merci pour ce moment Jean-Yves.
supermoquette a quitté cette conversation.
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: et en a pas un ricard en fin de soirée ?
bebert: qui organise "questions pour un champion" ?
DocEvil: Je te souhaite le même succès pour le Burger.
monsieur Grug: ben on l'a pas beaucoup entendu poilade
DocEvil: Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous. 
DocEvil a quitté cette conversation.
bebert: de rien xav, a+
monsieur Grug: 
bebert: too late
TibomonG4: bon j'arrive c'est fini tant pis 
yiponmac: Tchô Doc... euhhh
TibomonG4: bonne soirée alors
21:50
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: bonne nuit tibo
bebert: euh, les amis de Clermont, vous avez tenu combien de partie comme ça ??? 
globalcut: good game
andrewpitchfork: see you soon
andrewpitchfork a quitté cette conversation.
Finn Atlas: bah ... une petite dizaine je crois
TibomonG4: 
Finn Atlas: mais ca fatigue
bebert: ça crève en effet
TibomonG4 a quitté cette conversation.
Finn Atlas: normalement là tu dois transpirer de sous les bras non ?
Finn Atlas: 
prerimac: 
globalcut: le goudron sera bien chaud d'ici 2 semaines  
bebert: attend, snif snif
Finn Atlas: héhé
bebert: non ça va 
Finn Atlas: Ketchuup ketchuuup
Finn Atlas: ah bah alors ca vient de moi 
globalcut: KETCHUUUUP
yiponmac: Powwaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh !
bebert: je suis chaud pour le prochain burger 
yiponmac: Qui poste sur le fil ?
globalcut: les mayo sont pas préssé de perdre cette fois 
bebert: mais il me manque un grand miam
globalcut: arghhhhhhh 
bebert: tu veux poster quoi ypi ?
bebert: yip
yiponmac: La transcription de ce jeu
yiponmac: Sur Burger Quizz
globalcut: qui veux flooder 
bebert: avec ichat on fait comment ?
yiponmac: Pomme-A
bebert: tout simplement 
yiponmac: Puis Pomme-V dans Safari
dorian_vigoureux@mac.com: même pas un pomme-C ?
Finn Atlas: mais avant faire présentation >>afficher comme texte 
Finn Atlas: ah si un tout petit
yiponmac: Euh si  Pomme-C


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un thread qui échappera aux foudres divines de mes burnes !!!!



T'es gentil, tu vas te masturber ailleurs !  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> bebert: Dans quel pays se trouve la base américaine de Guantanamo ?
> DocEvil: Je m'arrête à 9. Avec Finn, j'ai pris l'habitude d'être battu.
> Finn Atlas: encore
> yiponmac: Cuba
> ...



Masturbation, dites vous ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> T'es gentil, tu vas te masturber ailleurs !  :love:



Et je ne suis pas gentil tu sais bien.

Tu sais bien aussi, qu'il faut faire avec.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas, j'ai piscine



C'était toi sous la doucche ce soir ?


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne suis pas gentil tu sais bien.
> 
> Tu sais bien aussi, qu'il faut faire avec.



_Je sais les plaisenteries les plus courtes sont les meilleures..  _


"Mais on s'en tape le Kiki que le poulailler ©" de ton avis SonnyLove


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Je sais les plaisenteries les plus courtes sont les meilleures..  _
> 
> 
> "Mais on s'en tape le Kiki que le poulailler ©" de ton avis SonnyLove



Tu feras avec comme les autres.

Pas de MP.

Merci.


----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu feras avec comme les autres.


Avec le kiki ou avec le poulailler ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Qu'elle fasse comme elle veut...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle fasse comme elle veut...



Tout de même Sonny... J'aimerais savoir quel sujet a jamais pu trouver grâce à tes yeux ?
Sans rire, tu sais bien que je ne suis pas un public facile et que j'ai aussi la dent dure, mais depuis que je lis tes interventions sur ce forum, je ne me souviens pas de t'avoir vu dire du bien d'un seul sujet... Ce n'est pas une critique, c'est une constatation et je voudrais bien que tu m'éclaires sur ce point.

Par ailleurs, ne t'en prends pas à bebert : je ne crois pas qu'il te gêne beaucoup et, contrairement aux idées reçues, les chics types ne courent pas les rues.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

....

AIM Conversation avec .
22:43
stook:ben alors....
stook:j'arrive trop tard......
stook:dommage
stook:...


suis deçu......


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout de même Sonny... J'aimerais savoir quel sujet a jamais pu trouver grâce à tes yeux ?
> Sans rire, tu sais bien que je ne suis pas un public facile et que j'ai aussi la dent dure, mais depuis que je lis tes interventions sur ce forum, je ne me souviens pas de t'avoir vu dire du bien d'un seul sujet... Ce n'est pas une critique, c'est une constatation et je voudrais bien que tu m'éclaires sur ce point.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ne t'en prends pas à bebert : je ne crois pas qu'il te gêne beaucoup et, contrairement aux idées reçues, les chics types ne courent pas les rues.



La question n'est pas là, mon docounet.

Je m'élève (avec mes petits moyens...) contre le fait qu'on ferme 2 sujets pour des raisons qui peuvent être appliquées à tous les sujet sans exception ou presque.

Pourquoi ces deux là ??

C'est tout.

Aprés, concernant mes appréciations, tu sais bien que je la ramène mais je prends plaisir à lire les inepties qui sont produites par milliers ici, comme toi...

Pour bébert, je fais comme bon me semble.
Merci.


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'élève (avec mes petits moyens...) contre le fait qu'on ferme 2 sujets pour des raisons qui peuvent être appliquées à tous les sujet sans exception ou presque.



Tu as raison mais le bar est ce qu'il est, faut faire avec.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Tu remarqueras que je fais avec depuis quelques années maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison mais le bar est ce qu'il est, faut faire avec.



Tu sais pourtant que j'ai horreur du fatalisme !  :love:


----------



## bebert (28 Avril 2005)

C'était "la minute nécessaire de M. Sonnyboy". 

Je vous propose de remettre ça mercredi prochain.
Pas la peine de s'inscrire, vous êtes tous invités.

Alors retenez le lieu : *"trivialmacg"* et la date : *4 mai à 21h*.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'était toi sous la doucche ce soir ?



çà devait pas être la même douche  :rateau:


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2005)

Venez nombreux au salon ichat *"trivialmacg"* ce soir à *21h* !!!   :love:


----------



## N°6 (4 Mai 2005)

NOUI


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras que je fais avec depuis quelques années maintenant...



ne serait-ce donc pas de l'usure ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Venez nombreux au salon ichat *"trivialmacg"* ce soir à *21h* !!!   :love:



Je suis toujours sur PC, mais ca devient une question de jour et j'aimerais bien jouer, je fais comment pour rejoindre ce salon ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours sur PC, mais ca devient une question de jour et j'aimerais bien jouer, je fais comment pour rejoindre ce salon ?



commence par courir jusqu'a la fnac......


----------



## N°6 (4 Mai 2005)

Et puis ce soir, tu révises


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ce soir, tu révises



On commence pas à flooder ici hein ?

Les epreuvres du brevet blanc sont passées et je l'ai bien réussis.
C'est pour ca que ce n'est plus q'une question de jour


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> On commence pas à flooder ici hein ?
> 
> Les epreuvres du brevet blanc sont passées et je l'ai bien réussis.
> C'est pour ca que ce n'est plus q'une question de jour



quoi, on floode ici......
ki ki floode, ki ki floode....ça va mal finir.......


ps: t'es toujours pas parti a la fnac......?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Ce sera moin fatiguant d'aller sur le store web... La fnac est un peu loin.

[horssujet]Pour info c'est le PB12" le premier de la gamme, le basique mais ca reste un powerbook[/horssujet]


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera moin fatiguant d'aller sur le store web... La fnac est un peu loin.



oui, mais tu l'auras pas pour ce soir........




			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> [horssujet]Pour info c'est le PB12" le premier de la gamme, le basique mais ca reste un powerbook[/horssujet]



comme il se la pete.....ho l'aut'........


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Vous ne pouvez pas vous imaginer à quel point je suis heureux, ca fait un an que je bave et là j'ai jamais été aussi proche.


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours sur PC, mais ca devient une question de jour et j'aimerais bien jouer, je fais comment pour rejoindre ce salon ?



tu as une adresse AIM ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

J'avais mais c'était un peu n'importequoi.
Je vais tout recommencer.
Comment on fait monsieur bébert ?


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2005)

Donne-moi ton adresse AIM, connecte toi ce soir, et on t'invitera à ce moment là.


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Je viens de l'ajouter dans mon profil ! Merci !

Voilà, vous n'avez plus qu'a m'inviter mon pseudo : AvrilSept

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

bon, on a fait les test, l'avril est compatible, je repete l'avril est compatible....
il cache bien quelques virus mais rien de grave (m'en fout moi, j'y suis pas  )

invitez le le pauvre, maintenant qu'on a testé son pedigree......


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

(Je signale juste que je suis désolé mon bouloir est vide est ya des coups qui se perdent)


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

> vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



tu parles mais mefie toi........


----------



## Yip (5 Mai 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui s"est passé alors ?

Je n'étais pas là hier soir, pas de compte-rendu, pas de copier-coller du chat


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Tout se perd


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui s"est passé alors ?
> 
> Je n'étais pas là hier soir, pas de compte-rendu, pas de copier-coller du chat



Je l'ai envoyé en MP à sonnyboy. Il n'y a que lui pour lire ces conneries de toute façon.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai envoyé en MP à sonnyboy. Il n'y a que lui pour lire ces conneries de toute façon.



  

ceci dit, kikagagné....?


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2005)

C'est Doc qui a gagné, faute de combattants à sa hauteur. Il faut dire aussi qu'il n'y avait pas grand monde. Mackie est venu poster quelques bonnes réponses, certes bourrées de fautes mais il est arrivé à prendre la tête à mi parcours. Malheureusement il est parti avant la fin.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi qu'il n'y avait pas grand monde. ......




beh , normal, tu demandes l 'impossible : pas de fautes d'orthographe


----------

